# Delayed speach in twins - HV not interested



## AliceF (Nov 9, 2005)

I wonder if you could give me some advice about my 22 month old twins who really aren't talking.

I saw the HV in passing before Christmas and mentioned it - she said not to worry, they are twins, I'll see them when they're two etc etc.

I took them to be weighed a couple of weeks ago as we are taking part in a twin study and mentioned it again.  She brushed me off again, said the bit about them being twins and said we don't worry until they are two and a half, and also said they'd have a check at "just over two years".  

They both understand many words, can follow instructions and are always pointing at things so that I will tell them what they are, but they are very reluctant to speak themselves.  They don't call me anything but do call DH dad.  They sort of say hello and bub bye and know a few animals sounds but will say boo instead of moo, and the odd other word like hot, car, empty (or something that sounds like empty).  

I know it is supposed to be less of a worry if they understand a lot but I am worried nevertheless.  It is frustrating me and DH and I thing Thomas and Arabella too as they can't tell me what they want and just grunt at me.  We have late talkers in the family, my brother, niece and now nephew all didn't talk until two but I think I was about average and apparently never shut up once I got going.  Both of them, but particularly Arabella, were very vocal from an early age.

They were also relatively late to sit, roll, crawl, walk etc but otherwise are sociable, charming, smiley children who seem as intelligent as the next child!

I'd love to know what you think and whether at this stage I would be justified in seeing the GP and asking for a referral to a paed or speech therapist.

Many thanks

Alice


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Alice

Many children between 18-24 months are still developing their language.

At 18 mths a toddler will have around 6-20  recognisable words, but they understands many more. They often echo the last word they have heard. They may talk to themselves in short sentences, in a language they understand. At 18mths there seems to be greater emphasis on a toddler learning what words mean and developing their growing ability to follow simple instructions eg get your shoes.

By 2 years of age a toddler will use around 50 or more recognisable words and again will understand many more. They may also beablew to form simple sentences of 2 or more words. they begin to constantly ask nasmes of things and people. They talk in longer sentences- often not understandable to those listening!

I can see what yor hv is saying as often we can expect too much at the age of 22 months. Whats important is that they understand what you are saying plus can follow simple instructions. Although they may not be as chatty, many toddlers only have around 6 recognisable words at 18 mths, they are hiting their milestone language development with their understanding & ability to follow a simple command.

I would hold fire at the moment and wait until they are at least 2 before asking for a referral. If there is no improvement with their speech between now and their 2nd birthday I would ask for referral to a speech therapist.

Keep doing what you are as this is helping in their language development. Dont forget, if they were prem ie before 36 weeks their development needs to be adjusted.

I know you are worrying hun, but at this moment in time the best thing for you to do is to keep pointing to familiar odjects. Maybe just concentrate on one as opposed to a few so that they can begin to practice.

Let me know how things go.

Jxxx


----------



## AliceF (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for your very comprehensive response Jeanette.  I had already leapt ahead and booked an appointment to see a GP.  Perhaps I should cancel it!  In some ways I feel they understand so much there can't be a real problem but also worry that if there is a problem we would spend a long time waiting to be referred and there could be some simple things we could do to help them.  You have made me realise I might be overloading them - DH suggested the same this evening.  I don't want them to pick up on me worrying about them and thrusting new words at them all the time.

Your response has been very reassuring - I will certainly let you know what I do and give you an update when they are more forthcoming!  

Thanks again

Alice


----------



## AliceF (Nov 9, 2005)

An update.  We saw the GP at our surgery who does developmental checks.  She was fantastic and spent a good 20 minutes with us.  She has referred us to a S and L therapist but also said her hunch is that there is absolutely no problem with Thomas and Arabella and they seemed perfectly bright and were playing as they should be.  She said that twins often have slower neurological development and if we have singletons in my family who have the same sort of delay then she is not surprised and really not concerned.  We should be seen in about 6 weeks and if we can be given any pointers that might help it will be useful although GP said it seemed we were doing everything as we should!

Thanks again for your input

Alice


----------

